

Ask HN: Best resources for hackers to learn marketing? - wasd


======
davemel37
I would start first and foremost with mastering analytics. All other
strategies will fall into place when you have accurate data to measure your
impact.

If there is only one website you ever visit to learn marketing it should be
Occams Razor by Avinash Kaushik.
[http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/](http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/)

If you want the fundamentals, read some of Dan Kennedy's books like The
Ultimate Marketing Plan.

Good Luck.

------
palidanx
[http://www.amazon.com/Predictable-Revenue-Business-
Practices...](http://www.amazon.com/Predictable-Revenue-Business-Practices-
Salesforce-com-
ebook/dp/B005ERYEGU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399672637&sr=8-1&keywords=predictable+revenue)

------
rgovind
Look through craigslist or other forums, find someone who is willing o take
you as a tehnical co-founder. Learn it from someone who is doing it now...will
be really valuable. If you are in bay area, you can catch such people in
hacker dojo.

------
livestyle
The Jobs to Be Done framework is paramount imo.

[http://jobstobedone.org](http://jobstobedone.org)

